# Sozan



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

I took my little side-blotched lizard, Sozan, outside for a while today. Since he's been cooped up in the house for a while as I've been busy dealing with my sick leopard gecko, Freckles, I thought he would enjoy getting some fresh air for once. I managed to snap these two pictures of him before he started trying to run off and I had to bring him in, so I thought I would share. They're such cute little things, and make great pets uvu


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

So adorable!!! 

I have quite a few geckos.. I'm yet to venture into the lizard world


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

What kind of lizard is he? Sorry if I missed it!


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

He's an orange throat side-blotched lizard c:
And rmarkham, they really aren't too much different than geckos - food and cagewise his care is very similar to my leopard geckos. I'd say they're pretty amazing little things, if you're interested in them I would definitely looking into one. <3


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

xXGalaxyXx said:


> He's an orange throat side-blotched lizard c:
> And rmarkham, they really aren't too much different than geckos - food and cagewise his care is very similar to my leopard geckos. I'd say they're pretty amazing little things, if you're interested in them I would definitely looking into one. <3


I'd love a leo! And I'm sure I'll have a lizard one day.. when I have a house.. I already have 8 geckos, 2 hams, and 3 fish tank haha. 

I hate crickets and bugs with legs though... hence why I keep Rhac geckos.. they don't like crickets for the most part, and their diet is mostly Allen Repashy's diet. 

Lizards always look so serious.. I love it.


----------

